

NodeSocket; A node.js hosting platform is looking for co-founders - nodesocket

NodeSocket is building a node.js hosting platform and community for developers. We are located in San Francisco and looking for co-founders to help develop and grow the company.<p>We are launching our beta September 1st so we need all hands on deck. Read an article on VentureBeat about us: http://venturebeat.com/2011/08/10/nodesocket/<p>If you have any of the skills below, shoot us an e-mail hello@nodesocket.com. Sorry must be local (San Francisco).<p>var nodejs = {description: 'Bad-mofo node.js hacker; npm, socket.io, express.'};<p>var sysadmin = {description: 'Linux system administrator. You live your life attached to an SSH session. CentOS, Xen, Nginx, Lighttpd, MongoDB.'};<p>var design = {description: 'Designer. Should be able to make layouts in photoshop and chop them up into HTML and CSS while taking shots of patron.'};
======
aaronblohowiak
When you say co-founders, what kind of equity do you intend to give?

~~~
nodesocket
Send us an e-mail, to discuss further. Thanks.

